# Recent Tuna trips



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

We took advantage of calms seas the last couple of weeks and made two trips to the rigs and drillships. The 31' Prowler and a seasoned crew made for a great trip..1st trip 5 big YF and one huge Big Eye...2nd trip produced 5 YF and 6 nice triple tail on the way back in:thumbup:


----------



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

*more pics*

more pics


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Cant beat that at all good job guys


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

I need to get up with you and get you some more lures, we missed a blue and a white on them last werkend. Nice trip!


----------



## Aqua Therapy (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice catch boys! ?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im itching to hitch a ride on that prowler! Great trips man!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats great looking fish! 
:thumbup:


----------

